# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  الجلافيط يعتدون على صحيفة الزعيم

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*قامت مجموعة من بلطجية أولتراس الجلافيط بالهجوم علي صحيفة الزعيم قبل قليل و استغلت المجموعة عدم تواجد عدد كبير من المحررين و العاملين و قامت بالاعتداء علي محررين و يقود المجموعة شخص يدعى ازهري
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*الرد الرد الرد الرد

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*إلى متى  ؟  ؟
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*راجين شنو
*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*لابد من التنسيق بأجتماع سريع جدا  اليوم ياشباب 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*هؤلاء البهائم لا ينفع معهم الا الاسلوب نفسة .. الان الصحيفة فتحت بلاغ جنائى ضد المجموعة المعتدية وتأكد للمباحث بان غالبيتهم معروفين لديهم يعنى بالواضح بتاعين سوابق ..
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر لون الدم
					

لابد من التنسيق بأجتماع سريع جدا اليوم ياشباب 



:2::2::2:
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*الرد ولا شئ غيره

*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر لون الدم
					

لابد من التنسيق بأجتماع سريع جدا  اليوم ياشباب 



22222222222222222222
*

----------


## محمد star

*السلام عليكم اخى ميدو والله هذه الكلام احزننى شديد وقد اتصل بى احد الاخوان مذ قليل وفاجانى بهذا الخبر وقد اتفق معظم المريخاب اليوم سيتقابلون فى دار النادى بعد المغرب وسيتكلمون فى هذا الموضوع فارجو من جميع الصفوه انا ياتو الى النادى بعد المغرب
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد star
					

السلام عليكم اخى ميدو والله هذه الكلام احزننى شديد وقد اتصل بى احد الاخوان مذ قليل وفاجانى بهذا الخبر وقد اتفق معظم المريخاب اليوم سيتقابلون فى دار النادى بعد المغرب وسيتكلمون فى هذا الموضوع فارجو من جميع الصفوه انا ياتو الى النادى بعد المغرب



هووووووووووى يا التراس المريخ ذى ما دقو ندق
ذى ما كسرو نكسر
هم ما ارجل مننا
*

----------


## najma

*دا كلام شنو دا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

هؤلاء البهائم لا ينفع معهم الا الاسلوب نفسة .. الان الصحيفة فتحت بلاغ جنائى ضد المجموعة المعتدية وتأكد للمباحث بان غالبيتهم معروفين لديهم يعنى بالواضح بتاعين سوابق ..




علي نفسها جنت براقش
 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن: ‏امام اباتي, ‏ajaj76, ‏monzir ana, ‏omer shams, ‏Red Arena
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 5 ( الأعضاء 5 والزوار 0) 
‏mido77, ‏المسلمي, ‏monzir ana, ‏Red Arena, ‏عبدالرحمن محجوب
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*السن بالسن والعين بالعين والبادئ اظلم .. اما خليناهم يجروا زى النسوان الا ما نكون مريخاااااااااااااااب ولا نامت اعين الجبناء ..
*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
ويارب طيبين
للاسف الحدث قبيح جدا ولكن يشبههم  فهم اهل لكل ذميم  وقبيح ولكن هل نحن مثلهم نحن نتحدي العالم باننا صفوة  نعم تعدوا حدودهم وتجاوزوا كل الحدود  ونحن يجب ان نرد عليهم ولكن بعقلانية وبحكمة تخجلهم مدي الحياة اذا اصلا  عندهم احساس  ، 
اتمني الا نكون مثلهم ونستخدم البلطجية التي استخدموها  
وتاكدوا اننا دائما الافضل طالما ان هنالك شرزمة مثل هؤلاء

*

----------


## بحاري

*هم  عندهم  حاجة  عشان  نعتدى  عليها   ديل  ناس  صفر   وحاقدين   .. 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*دا اسلوب الزول العاجز ماذا تتوقع من جلافيط ان يفعلو
غير الهمجية والبلطجة ,الحمد لله جعلنى من الصفوة 
فعلاً صفوة احبكم
*

----------


## فهرنهايت

*اري أن ياخذ المعتدون  بانفسهم علقة ساخنة( جلد حد البكا )  بس بدون تهور
*

----------


## jafaros

*لا بد من الثأر .... لابد ان تكون ضربتنا موجعة ومفاجئة من حيث لا يحتسب بني جلفوط 
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*أولاً: نحن نعيش في وسط فيه كل ما هو قبيح بسبب تصرفات الجلافيط ولا جهة مسئولة تقف ضد هذه التصرفات القبيحة والساقطة.. ونحن كمريخاب أصبحنا نغني ونطرب أنفسنا بكلمة صفوة .. هذه الكلمة الدخيلة التى خصمت الكثير من المريخ حتى أصبح لا يقوى علي شئ. 
بالله عليكم صفوة شنو في هذا الوسط .. وهل الصفوية أن تجعل منك لا حول لك ولا قوة؟؟؟!!! الى أن وصل بالجلافيط الدخول الى النادي وعاثوا فيه فساداً.. ونحن للأسف مازلنا نتغني ونخدع أنفسنا بهذه الكلمة.. وسبق أن تم تدمير كراسي الاستاد وعمرها لم يتجاوز الشهرين وبتدبير وخطة مُحكمة من الجلافيط وساعتها المجلس قال: سنعيد الكراسي كما كانت وأفضل.. كأن الأمر في تكلفة الكراسي لا في الكيفية التى حطموها الجلافيط!!!!!!. 
ثانياً: لو صدقنا هذه الكلمة (الصفوة) ومشينا معاها فعلينا أن نعرف قبل غيرنا بأن جميع المريخاب ليسوا صفوة وجميع الجلافيط ليسوا غير صفوة.
ثالثاً: ماذا إستفاد المريخ من هذه الكلمة غير الهوان والمسكنة والطيبة والمثالية في وسط لا علاقة له بكل هذه؟؟؟!!!. 
رابعاً: لن تعود للمريخ عافيته ما لم تبتعد هذه الكلمة عن عقولنا وننساها (علي الأقل مؤقتاً) حتى تعود للشارع الرياضي عافيته والاعلام الرياضي مهنيته والاتحاد العام ولجانه رشدهم وأمانة المهنة.. غير كدا أنسونا منها فهي كلمة اُطلقت في غير وفتها وصدقناها وجلسنا مكاننا والجلافيط يعملوا العايزنو .. حتى المسئولين في رياضتنا التى أصبحت كسيحه وكريهة (بسبب تصرفات الجلافيط) عرفوا بأن المريخاب صدقوا بأنهم صفوة و لن يعملوا شئ عشان كدا يسجلوا للجلافيط بالتلفونات وإعارات وهمية وتجاوز الحد المسموح به في التسجيل ولجنة التحكيم تركت مهامها وأصبحت محامي الشيطان تظهر في الفضائيات بوجوه كريهة لتدافع عن الجلافيط دون أدني خجل.. ونحن (الصفوة) مع كل إهانة أو تعدي علي الكيان الاحمر نعيش الصفوية التى لا علاقة لها بالشارع الرياضي السوداني أو اعلامه الأزرق الكسيح الساقط. 
خامساً: كنا كمريخاب (ومازلنا) نتعامل مع الجلافيط واعلامه بردة الفعل.. حتى دي بسبب كلمة الصفوة بقت في غيبوبة أو ستكون وعندها على المريخ السلام. 
أنسونا من كلمة صفوة لتعود للمريخ عافيته التى لن تعود في ظل وجودها. 
*

----------


## ود مـــدني

*العين بالعين 

*

----------


## ود مـــدني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

22222222222222222222




2222222222
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

هؤلاء البهائم لا ينفع معهم الا الاسلوب نفسة .. الان الصحيفة فتحت بلاغ جنائى ضد المجموعة المعتدية وتأكد للمباحث بان غالبيتهم معروفين لديهم يعنى بالواضح بتاعين سوابق ..



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
:624293: :624293: :624293:
:204: :204: :204:
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
:624293: :624293: :624293:
:204: :204: :204:



لاتتعجب ياخالد كل اناء بما فيه ينضح 
*

----------


## سيزر

*اثبت الزمن انهم ابناء شوارع وجلافيط................
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
:624293: :624293: :624293:
:204: :204: :204:



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته ..

:1 (45):
*

----------


## النافعابى

*الرد الرد الرد 
افعالهم تدل عليهم بلطجية بتاعين سوابق
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

تحياتي
ويارب طيبين
للاسف الحدث قبيح جدا ولكن يشبههم  فهم اهل لكل ذميم  وقبيح ولكن هل نحن مثلهم نحن نتحدي العالم باننا صفوة  نعم تعدوا حدودهم وتجاوزوا كل الحدود  ونحن يجب ان نرد عليهم ولكن بعقلانية وبحكمة تخجلهم مدي الحياة اذا اصلا  عندهم احساس  ، 
اتمني الا نكون مثلهم ونستخدم البلطجية التي استخدموها  
وتاكدوا اننا دائما الافضل طالما ان هنالك شرزمة مثل هؤلاء




لايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك كبير
*

----------

